# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN PS-250BL – еще удобнее и по выгодной цене

## Labs

Компания SVEN продолжает активно развивать линейку портативной акустики. Весной 2017 года в продаже появилась модель PS-250BL, ставшая продолжением успешной новинки осени 2016 года – SVEN PS-200BL. В этой модели инженеры SVEN сохранили все лучшее от ее предшественницы, акустика стала удобнее, сохранив при этом выгодную цену.

У SVEN PS-250BL есть эргономичная выдвижная ручка для переноски – модель будет незаменимым попутчиком для тех, кто не представляет своей жизни без любимой музыки.

Портативная акустика PS-250BL – отличный вариант для выезда на природу. Она качественно и громко воспроизводит музыку разных жанров. Ей хорошо удаются басы – справиться с ними помогают встроенные пассивные излучатели. Благодаря Bluetooth к акустике можно подключиться без лишних проводов и прокручивать любимые треки со смартфонов или планшетов всех участников пикника. Устройство поддерживает карты памяти microSD, а если и этого будет мало – инженеры SVEN добавили к обширным возможностям этой модели USB-разъем для подключения флешек. 

Новинка оборудована встроенным FM-радио. А еще она поддерживает проводное подключение к источникам звука.

*Особенности:*
•Насыщенный звук с мощными басами.
•Беспроводная передача сигнала по Bluetooth.
•Удобная выдвижная ручка для переноски.
•Воспроизведение музыки с USB flash и microSD card памяти.
•Встроенное FM-радио.
•Возможность проводного подключения к источнику звука.

----------

